# No mods-



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Well,it looks as if the mods have been disposed of - I just have two questions. 
What's next on the agenda?
Who's ready to assume the throne?


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aye thou puny underlings, bow down to thy newest ruler, FIREISTHECLEANSER. Fear my power!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Ventura can stay.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe they're just appearing offline.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If they are appearing offline they are still missing a lot of rubbish...


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

No mods? Lets PARTAAAY!!!


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I looked at the active users and saw no mods. 

Btw who mods this website when everyone is conventionally sleeping i.e 1-7am?

Or do they live in diff timezones.

If they did leave, I would gladly assume position as a mod.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

WD3 said:


>


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I noticed that too! I've been off and on throughout the day, and haven't seen one online. Kind of odd.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

We should all be celebrating, to be quite ****ing honest. Porn thread please.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> Maybe they're just appearing offline.


You're right,how naive I am! We're being observed,to see who among us will uphold the forum rules -the sacred oaths -To find the one among us,who's blood has turned to ice from the many years of cruel taunts -the one whose shelves are carefully lined with vials of precious tears the revered one bathes in nightly.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

lyric said:


> We should all be celebrating, to be quite ****ing honest. Porn thread please.


This.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Still Waters said:


> You're right,how naive I am! We're being observed,to see who among us will uphold the forum rules -the sacred oaths -To find the one among us,who's blood has turned to ice from the many years of cruel taunts -the one whose shelves are carefully lined with vials of precious tears the revered one bathes in nightly.


Pass the bath salt. :teeth

The mods are in fact on because the post a pic of your self right now thread has been edited with several post deleted within the last 3 hours.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-pic-of-yourself-right-now-19861/index972.html


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

They came. They saw. They locked and removed.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

WD3 said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> They came. They saw. They locked and removed.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

WD3 said:


>


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> If they are appearing offline they are still missing a lot of rubbish...


No doubt


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

meeps said:


>


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't get it. Didn't seem like they were ever gone in the first place.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I pm'd one and got a reply - I think they're offline -It's an experiment,maybe? It's all -Lord of the Flies - who's going to turn on who first??


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


HEY! Take this crap out of here and put it in the meme thread. Spider-Man is funny, this text stuff isn't.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> HEY! Take this crap out of here and put it in the meme thread. Spider-Man is funny, this text stuff isn't.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>




















As for that filter...


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Still Waters said:


> What's next on the agenda?


This thread is outta ordah.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> This thread is outta ordah.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have to say...

Hot blond girl with nice boobs, pwns thread.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> I have to say...
> 
> Hot blond girl with nice boobs, pwns thread.


Hot? :sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

a pers0n said:


>


lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Its a trap, I can tell.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> Its a trap, I can tell.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice image size. Where did you get find that? at the toilet store?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

People were complaining that the site was overly moderated.

They are still around though, because that stupid "small penis cum balls" thread got deleted.

I think the mods just went "dark" for awhile 

They are gathering around to read our PM's, But like I said, they better be ready to wash their eyes out with purell after reading mine.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> People were complaining that the site was overly moderated.
> 
> They are still around though, because that stupid "small penis cum balls" thread got deleted.
> 
> I think the mods just went "dark" for awhile


Yet the personal attacks aren't being addressed. :roll


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> They are gathering around to read our PM's, But like I said, they better be ready to wash their eyes out with purell after reading mine.


Wait... seriously?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Wait... seriously?


It's an inside joke from a thread a few days ago..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

a pers0n said:


>


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

elvin jones said:


> This thread is outta ordah.


Damn who is that?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Damn who is that?


Looks like she'd give a vicious handjob.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

a pers0n said:


>


This is too funny. xD


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> People were complaining that the site was overly moderated.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Maybe they decided it was easier to let us kill each other. Then when everyone is dead, they will come back and start a knitting forum. 

They will be unpleasantly surprised though, when they find out those ladies with needles can be really raunchy and snippy. 

Then they'll miss us.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> This thread is outta ordah.


YES!
Where do you find all of these memes?


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> YES!
> Where do you find all of these memes?


Tumblr. That place is wonderful for a gif addict like myself.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a bad feeling this is just a trap to lure people into bans. Come Monday morning half the forum will be banned.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

where are the modss seriously?


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

how can you tell when mods on & off line?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Perhaps it is a scientific experiment.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Nada said:


> No mods? Lets PARTAAAY!!!


E'rybody Dance Now:


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

This is what's up

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/a-word-about-things-213172/


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> This is what's up
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/a-word-about-things-213172/


I feel a bit... I dunno. Like they were playing a prank on us and now **** just got real.


----------



## Jubs (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't mind the moderators but this daft, old bint clearly has no idea wtf she is doing.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Respect they are s.a.d human sufferers like the rest of us.
Through bitter users or w/e trying to give a bad name to them its not cool. Whatevers the case imagine people constantly bad mouthing your name cheering against you on this site. Give some love. 
I cant see how you can get any cooler down to earth mods like the ones we got.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

i just want luv said:


> Respect they are s.a.d human sufferers like the rest of us.
> Through bitter users or w/e trying to give a bad name to them its not cool. Whatevers the case imagine people constantly bad mouthing your name cheering against you on this site. Give some love.
> I cant see how you can get any cooler down to earth mods like the ones we got.


well said :squeeze


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

PARTY! :boogie

(Just kidding...I agree they are probably appearing offline and being sneaky little buggers. XD)


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hopefully they stay out of control, forever. 
The mods has really gotten out of hand and way too strict.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

*strict


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

oh damn...what's gonna happen?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> This is what's up
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/a-word-about-things-213172/


Oh, wow. :um


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

No mods, meh.


----------

